# John Wood Water Heater



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Well the new GSW rep showed up to the shop with one of our suppliers. He was doing damage control from all the bad gas valves we have changed. About 600. Including removing 50 water heaters for free. Well this guy tried to help comp. 10,000 we lost repairing and replacing their pos. with their new tacombi tankless outfit. Well the shipment never shows up(the gas valves we were promised before never did either). Last week we were told that this guys boss said no to what we were promised but he sent us some John Wood specials. So I am told to install one last week to replace a Navian that their well water ruined, with one of these free ones( incase the customer doesn't pay). So I cut open the box and treaded on the 16" copper risers on the inlet and outlet. I notice right away that they are both crooked as hell. That was my first piss off. Then on to the gas. I start threading on the iron for the gas and the gas valve is all plastic so it wants to break off so it takes two guys so it doesn't break. Anyways this is just my review of these new POS cheap water heaters.


----------

